# Syntax error on token ,VariableDeclaratorId expected after.



## Bianca (8. Sep 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Klasse angelegt, die einen Konstruktor hat.


```
public class ReceiveMsgParser {

	// Member Variable Section
	private String _header;
	private boolean _extractHeader=false;
	
	private String _msgId;
	private boolean _setMsgId = false;
	
	private ReceiveMsgParserObject _resMsgParserObject;

	// -----------------------------------------------------------------------

	public ReceiveMsgParser(String msg, Vector searchString) {

		String msgContent = parseMessage(msg,searchString);
		
		// creating a ReceiveMsgParserObject
		@SuppressWarnings("hiding")
		_resMsgParserObject = new ReceiveMsgParserObject(msgContent);
		
		// calling the parser for the ReceiveMsgParserObject
		_resMsgParserObject.parse(searchString);
	}

                public String parseMessage(String msg,Vector searchString) {
                    
                }
}
```

allerdings sagt er mir jetzt bei der Initialisierung von _resMsgParserObject = new ReceiveMsgParserObject(msgContent); folgende Fehlemeldung:
Syntax error on token "_resMsgParserObject", VariableDeclaratorId expected after this token

Ich habe diese noch nie gehört und jetzt auch erst mal nix auf die Schnelle im Internet gefunden.
Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

Grüße und Danke
    Bianca


----------



## Mag1c (8. Sep 2005)

Hi,

könnte das mit dem Java5-spezifischen "@SuppressWarnings("hiding")" zusammenhängen ? Geht es ohne diese Zeile ?

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2005)

probiers mal mit

```
@SuppressWarnings({"hiding"})
   public ReceiveMsgParser(String msg, Vector searchString) {
```


----------



## Bianca (8. Sep 2005)

Danke ihr beiden!

Das war es.
Darauf bin ich ja nie gekommen!

Habt was gut bei mir!
So komme ich heute früher in den Feierabend 

Grüße
   Bianca


----------

